# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  حصة الشعلان زوجه الملك عبدالله (فيديو)‏

## اريام الدلوعة

************

----------


## أسرار الليل

شكلها صغيرهـ ..
اممممممممممم
الكل راح تركيآ .. اكيد شاهدت نور او سنوات الضياع  :nosweat: 
مشكووورة خيتووو

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

إي والله 
ناس واجد راوح تركيا 
مشكورة اختى على المشاركة 
سبحان الله إلى إي درجة أثارت عليهم المسلسلات التركيا

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

هههههههههههههههههه
عجبها مهند يمكن او يحيى
وراحت
يسلموووو عزيزتي اريام 
لاعدمنا جديدك
تحياتي لك

----------


## me_000a

مايضر السحاب نبح الكلاب !!    :bigsmile:

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورين على الزيارة  
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## شمووخ ذاتي

الحمد لله والشكـر ..

مـالتـ عـ مهند ونور ماابقى الا هدوول اتـأثر فيهم .,,,


تقبلي مروري..

تحيااتي ..

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

الحمد الله على وجود العقل 
ما ادري ايش فية زايد عن باقي المسلسلات 

شكرا اختى على المشركة

----------


## سارة خاتون

*ما قالت بتروح أماكن تستفيد امنها* 

*ما بتروح الا الى هاالأشكال* 

*تسلمي اختي* 

*سارة خاتون*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

اي تركيا اليحن وما ادركي ما تر كيا 
فيها مهند ونور ويحي ولميس 
ما تستفيد منهم اكيد راح تستفيد 
صورة تذكررية خخخخخخخخخ
شكرا  سارة على المشاركة معنا

----------

